
Space is Pretty Big - jaybol
http://i.imgur.com/frLHu.jpg
======
pcof
Actually, The Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy says it in its introduction.

"Space," it says, "is big. Really big. You just won't believe how vastly
hugely mindboggingly big it is. I mean you may think it's a long way down the
road to the chemist, but that's just peanuts to space. Listen ...". So, there.

------
acqq
The bombastic claim

"The large galaxy pictured here contains 8 times as many stars as our own
Milky Way Galaxy. It is so large, it technically shouldn't exist"

has a much saner description here:

[http://hubblesite.org/newscenter/archive/releases/2005/28/fu...](http://hubblesite.org/newscenter/archive/releases/2005/28/full/)

It appears to be "too young" according to the expectations of those used to
look at the "closer" things.

So not that impressive, compared to what had to happen before: According to
our current knowledge, the whole universe must have grown up 10 to 78 th power
times in volume (!) in only 10 to -32 th of second (!), so I'm not that
impressed that there existed some big galaxy somewhere the whole 800 million
years after the inflationary period! Why not?

------
aik
It's overwhelming to try to comprehend how much space there actually is and
how small we are.

~~~
thwarted
The Total Perspective Vortex is allegedly the most horrible torture device to
which a sentient being can be subjected. When you are put into the Vortex you
are given just one momentary glimpse of the entire unimaginable infinity of
creation, and somewhere in it a tiny little mark, a microscopic dot on a
microscopic dot, which says, "You are here."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technology_in_The_Hitchhiker%27...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technology_in_The_Hitchhiker%27s_Guide_to_the_Galaxy#Total_Perspective_Vortex)

------
cout
Are these slides from Luis Giglio?

------
warfangle
Boo for the JPEG. Would've been better executed as a PNG :(

------
dennisgorelik
Impressive... but does not really affect our life.

